# Amount of kosher salt in cure



## carlbq (Jan 14, 2017)

I've done two batches of bacon to date.  
Both turned out great other than being a bit too salty.  
Can I reduce the amount of kosher salt in the dry cure? 
 Or am I going to have to soak?  If I have to soak, when is the best time to do so: before pellicle, after smoking, before smoking?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sure. Are you using cure 1 or TQ? Have you used this calculator:  

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

This is what I use and have never found it to be too salty.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

If you're going to soak to remove salt you need to do that prior to forming the pellicle. 

Using digging dogs calculator I've never had to soak.


----------



## wade (Jan 14, 2017)

Just reduce the amount of salt in the initial dry cure. As Dirtsailor suggests, use the DDF calculator and set the salt level to be 2% or 2.5%. This will not be too salty for most people.


----------



## carlbq (Jan 14, 2017)

Using cure #1.  Will try to reduce to 2% if I've been doing more.  Thanks


----------



## martyn c (Jan 15, 2017)

Being new, what is cure #1 please


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> Being new, what is cure #1 please


Martyn, morning....     Cure #1 is salt and 6.25% nitrite ....  You can use it for a dry rub or in a brine/cure...    Use at 1 tsp. per 5#'s of meat...  Now that will add 0.25 salt so then you can add salt to your liking...  I like 2% salt when I cure meat...     It's never too salty...













Butcher and Packer DQ curing salt #1 a.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 15, 2017


















Cure #1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## wade (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Martyn. If you are looking to try using cure (#1 or #2)  then make sure that you buy it from a reputable source. Using the cures is straightforward but takes care and it is important to know what you are buying - not all E-bay cure sources contain what they claim.

A couple of good UK sources are 

http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/Cure_1.html

http://www.weschenfelder.co.uk/professional-weschenfelder-cure-no-1-500g.html

I use quite a lot of the curing salt so if you drop me your address in PM I will send you some in the post to get you started.


----------



## martyn c (Feb 2, 2017)

Wade

Just to let you know I've just sliced my first batch of bacon using the cure and recipe  you sent me, as I know you know anyway it's a hit with the family, got to get a rolling load done now so that we always have it 

Thanks for your advice on this one


----------

